
WhatsApp illegal in Europe - vincent_s
http://futurezone.at/netzpolitik/legale-whatsapp-verwendung-ist-praktisch-unmoeglich/189.971.340
======
vincent_s
Bing Translate:
[http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=htt...](http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Ffuturezone.at%2Fnetzpolitik%2Flegale-
whatsapp-verwendung-ist-praktisch-unmoeglich%2F189.971.340)

------
herbst
I always suspected this can't be legal if i don't get asked. Awesome to know
that it in fact is.

